
Family swamped by avalanche of bills after son’s death: 'It’s continuous' - Balgair
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/04/us-health-insurance-healthcare-child-death-charged-thousands
======
I_am_neo
This may seem macabre, but the services rendered did not in fact save the
child's life, then why should they pay for said services that ultimately
failed to deliver?

